# Call of Duty 4 Re-Installation Failure



## Mervil (Feb 2, 2008)

I uninstalled COD4 using Remove Programs in Control Panel. I restarted my computer and re-installed the game. Next, I ran the game, but the game said it was not able to recognize my player profile, and that it was reset. That however, is not the problem, but I think a result of a deeper problem. When I insert the game DVD, the autoplay brings up the options to install, rather than to play. In addition, when I run "regedit" and go to hkey_localmachine/software/, theres supposed to be registry data for activision/Call of Duty 4. However, the system registry has no data for the game; none at all. This is the 2nd time this has happened to me. I was only able to solve it the first time by re-formatting my system. Is there a fix for this? Thanks!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

See if this helps:


> Try using the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility. As long as you installed the application using the Windows Installer, this utility will remove all the folders, files, registry keys, and entries from your system and allow you to start over with a clean slate.
> 
> Download the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility (http://download.microsoft.com/download/e/9/d/e9d80355-7ab4-45b8-80e8-983a48d5e1bd/msicuu2.exe)
> Locate and run msicuu2.exe to install the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility.
> ...


----------

